# Tegu won’t sleep or Eat



## CollinL11 (Sep 25, 2018)

i just bought a Red Tegu at the Cleveland reptile show on sept. 23, 2018 and at the show he was very active and everything seemed good about him then we brought him home and put him in his new enclosure which he walked around and dug under a log to burrow. He didn’t eat the first day I offered him food, he also hasn’t eaten the day after, now it’s Tuesday. For the past two days he’s just stayed under his log sleeping, I even went in to change his water and he didn’t even open his eyes, I come in every couple hours to check on him and he adjusts him self to a different sleeping position but pretty much stays in the same spot. I’m worried he hasn’t eaten in about three days, should I wake him up to feed him and is it okay if I bring him out of his enclosure to feed him or should I wait until he’s active to feed and take him out thanks.


----------



## Zyn (Sep 25, 2018)

He’s fine this is normal for a baby in a new environment. Just make sure his hot spots surface temp is atleast 115 and he has UVB.

Also if you have other reptiles since he’s from a show make sure and keep him separated from any other reptiles for 30-90 days. I’m in Columbus, I’ve been to our local shows, Tegus are becoming more
and more popular, and being sold whole sale to show venders, most of the Tegus I’ve seen had sores, missing tail and toes. Just keep an eye on him, he should be fine.

Here’s an example from last weeks show.

The male BW in the second photo had rubbed his face raw, busted a lip, missing toes, and a some what regrown tail. I did end up saying something, my wife was more upset than I was his response was. 

“He came like that, they do that to themselves all the time it’s normal. Some women posted a rescue tegu video on Facebook now everyone wants them. This guy was wild caught and sent to me from someone in Florida.” 

He’d never heard of Tegusonly so I’m gusssing they are being sent from random people catching them in Florida


----------



## CollinL11 (Sep 25, 2018)

Zyn said:


> He’s fine this is normal for a baby in a new environment. Just make sure his hot spots surface temp is atleast 115 and he has UVB.
> 
> Also if you have other reptiles since he’s from a show make sure and keep him separated from any other reptiles for 30-90 days. I’m in Columbus, I’ve been to our local shows, Tegus are becoming more
> and more popular, and being sold whole sale to show venders, most of the Tegus I’ve seen had sores, missing tail and toes. Just keep an eye on him, he should be fine.
> ...


Okay thank you so much, it’s just weird bc none of the lizards I’ve purchased in the past have done that. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Tegu Mama (Sep 26, 2018)

CollinL11 said:


> i just bought a Red Tegu at the Cleveland reptile show on sept. 23, 2018 and at the show he was very active and everything seemed good about him then we brought him home and put him in his new enclosure which he walked around and dug under a log to burrow. He didn’t eat the first day I offered him food, he also hasn’t eaten the day after, now it’s Tuesday. For the past two days he’s just stayed under his log sleeping, I even went in to change his water and he didn’t even open his eyes, I come in every couple hours to check on him and he adjusts him self to a different sleeping position but pretty much stays in the same spot. I’m worried he hasn’t eaten in about three days, should I wake him up to feed him and is it okay if I bring him out of his enclosure to feed him or should I wait until he’s active to feed and take him out thanks.


My guy is 1 week and a half out. He is starting to eat like a champ. I think it just takes awhile for them to adjust. My reptile store said usually a week.


----------

